# Crashplan on Ubuntu



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just installed Ubuntu 12.10, and I'm trying to install Crashplan. I've downloaded it, but can't seem to get it to work. When I click on Install, I get a text file that says:
"Welcome to CrashPlan for Linux!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

To install CrashPlan run the installer in this directory:

./install.sh

and follow the instructions.

To uninstall CrashPlan run the uninstaller in this directory with
the path that you installed CrashPlan to:

./uninstall.sh /usr/local/crashplan

When uninstalling CrashPlan, you will have the option of removing the
application, but preserving the backup data you are storing for others
for use by a future installation of CrashPlan. Please read uninstall
instructions carefully when running the script above."

When I try to open install.sh, I just get anoterh text file that says:
"
# copy the desktop launcher into place
if [ -d "/home/${SRC_USER}/Desktop" ] ; then
DESKTOP_LAUNCHER="/home/${SRC_USER}/Desktop/${APP_BASENAME}.desktop"

# which icon are we using? custom if it exists
DESKTOP_ICON_PATH=${TARGETDIR}/skin/icon_app_128x128.png
if [ -f ${TARGETDIR}/skin/custom/icon_app_64x64.png ] ; then
DESKTOP_ICON_PATH=${TARGETDIR}/skin/custom/icon_app_64x64.png
fi
if [ -f ${TARGETDIR}/skin/custom/icon_app_128x128.png ] ; then
DESKTOP_ICON_PATH=${TARGETDIR}/skin/custom/icon_app_128x128.png
fi

# use 'su' only if we're operating as root
if [ "${USERNAME}" == "root" ] ; then
su ${SRC_USER} -c "cp scripts/${APP_BASENAME}.desktop ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}"
su ${SRC_USER} -c "chmod +x ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}"
su ${SRC_USER} -c "sed -imod \"s|Exec=.*|Exec=${GUISCRIPT}|\" ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER} && rm -rf ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}mod"
su ${SRC_USER} -c "sed -imod \"s|Icon=.*|Icon=${DESKTOP_ICON_PATH}|\" ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER} && rm -rf ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}mod"
else
cp scripts/${APP_BASENAME}.desktop ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}
chmod +x ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}
sed -imod "s|Exec=.*|Exec=${GUISCRIPT}|" ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER} && rm -rf ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}mod
sed -imod "s|Icon=.*|Icon=${DESKTOP_ICON_PATH}|" ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER} && rm -rf ${DESKTOP_LAUNCHER}mod
fi
fi

# Check for max_user_watches and suggest updating if necessary. Many distros use 8192 by default
# so we use this value as a baseline.
INOTIFY_WATCHES=`cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches`
if [[ $INOTIFY_WATCHES -le 8192 ]]; then
echo ""
echo "Your Linux system is currently configured to watch $INOTIFY_WATCHES files in real time."
echo "We recommend using a larger value; see the CrashPlan support site for details"
echo ""
fi

# Start the servce
${INITSCRIPT} start

# call out the "service has been started" by creating a pause
echo ""
echo "${APP_BASENAME} has been installed and the Service has been started automatically."
echo ""
echo -n "Press Enter to complete installation. "
read ENTER

echo ""
echo "Important directories:"
echo " Installation:"
echo " ${TARGETDIR}"
echo " Logs:"
echo " ${TARGETDIR}/log"
echo " Default archive location:"
echo " ${MANIFESTDIR}"

# if we installed as root make sure they see 'sudo' in front of the Engine start
SUDO_PREFIX="sudo "
if [ "${USERNAME}" != "root" ] ; then
SUDO_PREFIX=""
fi
echo ""
echo "Start Scripts:"
echo " ${SUDO_PREFIX}${INITSCRIPT} start|stop"
echo " ${GUISCRIPT}"

echo ""
echo "You can run the ${APP_BASENAME} Desktop UI locally as your own user or connect"
echo "a remote Desktop UI to this Service via port-forwarding and manage it"
echo "remotely. Instructions for remote management are in the readme files"
echo "placed in your installation directory:"
echo " ${TARGETDIR}/doc"
echo ""
if [ "x${DISPLAY}" != "x" ] ; then
echo -n "Would you like to start ${APP_BASENAME}Desktop? (y/n) [y] "
read reply
if [ "x${reply}" == "x" ] ; then
reply=y
fi
case ${reply} in
[yY] | [yY][eE][sS])
# use 'su' only if we're operating as root
if [ "${USERNAME}" == "root" ] ; then
su ${SRC_USER} -c "${GUISCRIPT}"
else
${GUISCRIPT}
fi
;;
esac
fi

echo ""
echo "To start the Desktop UI:"
if [ "x${BINSDIR}" != "x" ] ; then
echo " ${BINSDIR}/${APP_BASENAME}Desktop"
else
echo " ${GUISCRIPT}"
fi

echo ""
echo "Installation is complete. Thank you for installing ${APP_BASENAME} for Linux."
echo """

There is a large (19.3 MB) file called CrashPlan_3.2.1.cpi However, it seems to think this is a video file. What do I do?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Try right clicking install.sh, go to the permissions tab and check the box to allow executing as a program.

Or run it from a terminal, may need to do a sudo command first.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Try right clicking install.sh, go to the permissions tab and check the box to allow executing as a program.
> 
> Or run it from a terminal, may need to do a sudo command first.


I checked the box to allow it to execute as a program. As far as Terminal and Sudo Command, um... ?????? lol


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"kevinturcotte" said:


> I checked the box to allow it to execute as a program. As far as Terminal and Sudo Command, um... ?????? lol


Try double clicking it now.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

What's the default application I want to use to open it? Right now it's set to Ubuntu Software Center, which doesn't have a CLUE what to do with it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looked on their site, they do say to open a terminal window (Linux command prompt), navigate to where you have the files then run the command sudo ./install.sh

Ctrl-alt-t is ne way of bringing up the window. I think it would be somewhere around /home/yourusername

Ls will do a directory listing. The cd command is what you use to change directories. The terminal is definately something you'll want to know using Linux.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The terminal is definitely something you'll want to know using Linux.


That can't be said enough.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, I managed to get it installed, but now having MORE problems lol Crashplan couldn't see my NAS at all. Linux can see it, but not do anything with the files on it. So I restarted ubuntu. MISTAKE. Now it comes up to my login screen, and once I login, all that's there is the desktop background. NOTHING ELSE. I can move the mouse, click on the screen, but nothing shows up on the desktop. Tried all the keys on the keyboard do nothing. I've restarted a couple of times, and just get the same result. What did I do?! lol


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try Ctrl-alt-t, then type top


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, I don't know WHAT I've done lol I did that, and and it looked like it started processing a bunch of files, but didn't seem like it was going to finish. NOW I can't even restart or shut down through the menu. ONLY way I could get the computer off was to hold down the power button.
All of the menus around the windows are missing too, including the close, minimize, and maximize buttons. I've done SOMETHING lol


----------

